# How Many Plants Can You Grow Before The Police Class You As A Dealer?



## fiddlersport (Oct 9, 2010)

hi all, just wanted to know how many plants can you grow before the police class you as a dealer or something else ?


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 9, 2010)

.

Zero.

Any more than that and you are a criminal. Classification as the mood suits.

.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 9, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Zero.
> 
> ...


Great answer.

Even if you grow zero, your local LEO's might just hate you(a pot smoker) enough to bring a few over, for evidence.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 9, 2010)

All the more reason to vote yes on prop 19. So eventually more states will follow, just like they did with Prop 215. 

Who knows, the states that do their own Prop 19 might even follow Cali's prop 19 and *NOT* restrict MMJ growers to w/e limit they impose with regular pot smokers/growers.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 9, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> All the more reason to vote yes on prop 19. So eventually more states will follow, just like they did with Prop 215.
> 
> Who knows, the states that do their own Prop 19 might even follow Cali's prop 19 and *NOT* restrict MMJ growers to w/e limit they impose with regular pot smokers/growers.


We've already fought through two badly written laws(215 and 420). I don't want to do it again, because YOU are too cheap to get a recommendation.

Want to be a hero?

I really doubt it.

You don't care who gets hurt, as long as you get your doobie.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 9, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> We've already fought through two badly written laws(215 and 420). I don't want to do it again, because YOU are too cheap to get a recommendation.
> 
> Want to be a hero?
> 
> ...


Man I live 3k miles away form California. I'm not too cheap to do shit because it's illegal where I live! If you ask me, prop 19 is a STEP forward to getting it legal where I live and every other state in the Country. Idiots like you can't see that, all you see are dollar signs and how many of them are in your bank account. Marijuana doesn't need people like you.

I care very much who gets hurt. If it was legal and it cost $800 an ounce that would be ok with me as long as people aren't getting locked up for a plant.


----------



## schwa (Oct 9, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> Man I live 3k miles away form California. I'm not too cheap to do shit because it's illegal where I live! If you ask me, prop 19 is a STEP forward to getting it legal where I live and every other state in the Country. Idiots like you can't see that, all you see are dollar signs and how many of them are in your bank account. Marijuana doesn't need people like you.
> 
> I care very much who gets hurt. If it was legal and it cost $800 an ounce that would be ok with me as long as people aren't getting locked up for a plant.


 
preach it brother over her in ohio prop 19 sounds like the first step in marijuana coming to ohio.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 9, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> Man I live 3k miles away form California. I'm not too cheap to do shit because it's illegal where I live! If you ask me, prop 19 is a STEP forward to getting it legal where I live and every other state in the Country. Idiots like you can't see that, all you see are dollar signs and how many of them are in your bank account. Marijuana doesn't need people like you.
> 
> I care very much who gets hurt. If it was legal and it cost $800 an ounce that would be ok with me as long as people aren't getting locked up for a plant.


In other words, you don't have a dog in this hunt and are clueless about the issues we've faced over the last 35 years.

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## EvolAlex (Oct 9, 2010)

800 a zip.. yeah right if thats the case us small time growers will do just fine. but really get a med card its decriminaled instead of taxed and regulated plus your allowed to possses and grow more under 215 than you would be under 19. I say we improve on these 215 laws before we go fucking up the plant. When legal marijauana will be tooken over by tobacco companys.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 10, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> 800 a zip.. yeah right if thats the case us small time growers will do just fine. but really get a med card its decriminaled instead of taxed and regulated plus your allowed to possses and grow more under 215 than you would be under 19. I say we improve on these 215 laws before we go fucking up the plant. When legal marijauana will be tooken over by tobacco companys.


So you're saying not to worry about legalization right now and everyone get a medical card? Really?


----------



## vradd (Oct 10, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> but really get a med card its decriminaled instead of taxed and regulated plus your allowed to possses and grow more under 215 than you would be under 19. I say we improve on these 215 laws before we go fucking up the plant. When legal marijauana will be tooken over by tobacco companys.


first, most "medical" dispensarys claim they add tax to their sales already, which means theoretically those $50 top shelfs would REALLY be in the $30-$40 range right?

second, you dont NEED to grow more than whats already allowed for patience unless your doing it for the money.

third, YOU patients who grow and sell for crazy amounts of money and claim it under 'compassion' are the biggest crooks. your like vultures you fuck over everyone else with black market prices in order to get yours.

and finally, id MUCH rather have a big business handle the logistics and sales of pot rather than yall because AT LEAST if their gonna sell at black market value at least the approved taxes would mean my money is going to a freeway instead of some guns yall seem to like to invest in...


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 10, 2010)

You'd be surprised how many of us give it away.

Claiming it is all about greed is bull shit.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 10, 2010)

.

I give away 1 - 2 gallons a month and I never sell bud. I appreciate the risk people took who sold me bud in the past but I'm not going to risk my freedom for a few coins. It costs me very little money to grow an extra gallon a month, I'm glad that I can give it to friends and med patients.

The marijuana community views medical cards as a loophole around law, the large market this creates allows the dispensaries to charge entertainment rather than humanitarian prices.

.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 10, 2010)

vradd said:


> first, most "medical" dispensarys claim they add tax to their sales already, which means theoretically those $50 top shelfs would REALLY be in the $30-$40 range right?
> 
> second, you dont NEED to grow more than whats already allowed for patience unless your doing it for the money.
> 
> ...


first A)I don't sales tax is over 10% anywhere in CA. That would make the net after taxes, $45.

second A)Regardless of what you say, consumption varies heavily. The 25 sq.ft. limit is inadequate, especially for multi patient households.

third A) The people posting here aren't the greed heads you'd like to believe. There are some VERY powerful interests involved in supplying Cannabis to dispenaries. Especially in the LA basin. Those folks don't post here. They're too busy strongarming Dispensary owners.(This is FACT, believe it, or not. And no, I won't name names. Why stir shit for friends?) It isn't the small outdoor growers supplying the clubs. In Norcal most club owners are out growing their own this year with a thousand recommendations to justify their grows. The small outdoor grower won't sell shit, this year. The people you're talking to, here, are just folks enjoying the freedom to grow all they want. These restrictions are anathema to their sense of justice.

and finally A) You are an idiot.


----------



## Burger Boss (Oct 10, 2010)

"patients" are not confined to 25 sq. feet. Recreational users are under 19.


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 10, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> "patients" are not confined to 25 sq. feet. Recreational users are under 19.


Prove it, but be prepared to offer support from H & S codes, Prop 215, AB 420, and the State Constitution.


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 10, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> 800 a zip.. yeah right if thats the case us small time growers will do just fine. but really get a med card its decriminaled instead of taxed and regulated plus your allowed to possses and grow more under 215 than you would be under 19. I say we improve on these 215 laws before we go fucking up the plant. When legal marijauana will be tooken over by tobacco companys.


wrong they will be called pot companies


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 11, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Prove it, but be prepared to offer support from H & S codes, Prop 215, AB 420, and the State Constitution.


https://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/374745-marijuana-currently-not-legal.html


*Q: How will Proposition 19 affect patients who grow medical cannabis? Will patients be limited to cultivating cannabis in an area of not more than twenty-five square feet per private residence?*
*A:* Proposition 19 will not affect patients who grow medical cannabis. Patient gardens will remain legal, and protections will remain unchanged for patients who choose to grow their own medicine. As with all of its provisions, the &#8220;twenty-five square feet&#8221; provision does not affect or limit the rights of qualified patients under Proposition 215 and SB 420.

http://yeson19.com/node/97#medical

Is that proof enough for you? If real facts aren't enough to get you to stop saying that then you are obviously trolling and have no intent to change your vote despite being wrong about prop 19.


----------



## mrFancyPlants (Oct 12, 2010)

mr2shim said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/374745-marijuana-currently-not-legal.html
> Is that proof enough for you?


No amount of proof is enough. Legal analysis by experts and backed by NORML isn't enough. Why do you even bother trying to convince these guys? 



> Prove it, but be prepared to offer support from H & S codes, Prop 215, AB 420, and the State Constitution.


Already been there, done that, along with many others on this forum.


----------



## ford442 (Oct 13, 2010)

i have heard that unofficially the cops will not take interest unless you have more than 99 plants..


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 13, 2010)

ford442 said:


> i have heard that unofficially the cops will not take interest unless you have more than 99 plants..


Are you saying that's what will happen AFTER prop 19 passes?


----------



## mrFancyPlants (Oct 13, 2010)

I've heard that's the rule of thumb for the DEA, not local law enforcement. That's also assuming you don't piss them off, in which case there is no safe amount.

Local law enforcement can currently harass you for whatever amount of plants they like, but it's generally based on the plant limits in your local area. You can then go to court and mount a medical necessity defense for an unlimited number of plants. Unfortunately they don't reimburse you for time and expenses if you win, so they've still effectively fucked up your life, which many times is all they're after.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Oct 13, 2010)

one plant and a scale makes you a dealer in most states.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 13, 2010)

mrFancyPlants said:


> I've heard that's the rule of thumb for the DEA, not local law enforcement. That's also assuming you don't piss them off, in which case there is no safe amount.
> 
> Local law enforcement can currently harass you for whatever amount of plants they like, but it's generally based on the plant limits in your local area. You can then go to court and mount a medical necessity defense for an unlimited number of plants. Unfortunately they don't reimburse you for time and expenses if you win, so they've still effectively fucked up your life, which many times is all they're after.


That only goes for MMJ states. As for the majority of the country, you go to jail.


----------



## mrFancyPlants (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, ha, yeah. I guess I need to pull my head out of my ass - not everyone lives in CA.


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 13, 2010)

> Oh, ha, yeah. I guess I need to pull my head out of my ass - not everyone lives in CA.


True. But everyone that matters does.
Furthermore, this was said a while ago, but I'm not too lazy to get my card... I have it. And I'm still for prop 19. I want my friends that are too lazy to get their cards to be able to grow with me


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 13, 2010)

Here you go Veggie, proof WITH CITATIONS from the proposition. I don't know why you would need constitution citations, if there's something in specific that you want to know about in the constitution I'll be happy to help you out with that too!


> 7. Ensure that if a city decides not to tax and regulate the sale of cannabis, that buying and selling cannabis within that city&#8217;s limits remain illegal, but that the city&#8217;s citizens still have the right to possess and consume small amounts, *except as permitted under Health and Safety Sections 11362.5 and 11362.7 through 11362.9.*





> 8. Ensure that if a city decides it does want to tax and regulate the buying and selling of cannabis (to and from adults only), that a strictly controlled legal system is implemented to oversee and regulate cultivation, distribution, and sales, and that the city will have control over how and how much cannabis can be bought and sold, *except as permitted under Health and Safety Sections 11362.5 and 11362.7 through 11362.9.*


So what (7.) says is that you can't sell or buy in a city that does not tax UNLESS Health and Safety Sections 11362.5 and 11362.7-11362.9 apply to you! Don't know what those are? Well, I'm going to pull them up for you, because they do indeed apply to you (you've said you had your 215 so I'm assuming they do)! Also, since 11362.5 and 11362.7-11362.9 are allowed then you can also grow in that city with a doctors recommendation, since it clearly states those rights will not be taken away.
What ( 8. )says is that the city will take over the buying, selling, and growing in large scale, unless 11362.5 and 11362.7-11362.9 apply to you!


> §11362.5. *Use of marijuana for medical purposes.*
> (a) This section shall be known and may be cited as the Compassionate Use Act of 1996.
> (b)(l) The people of the State of California hereby find and declare that the purposes of the Compassionate Use Act of 1996 are as follows:
> (A) To ensure that seriously ill Californians have the right to obtain and use marijuana for medical purposes where that medical use is deemed appropriate and has been recommended by a physician who has determined that the person's health would benefit from the use of marijuana in the treatment of cancer, anorexia, AIDS, chronic pain, spasticity, glaucoma, arthritis, migraine, or any other illness for which marijuana provides relief.
> ...


 


I will give you the link for sections 11362.7 through 11362.9 because I don't want to take up a shit ton of room on this board. 
For 11362.7 - 11362.83: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/di...362.7-11362.83
11362.9 is for research purposes, feel free to look it up, but unless you work at a research lab in a UC, it does not apply to you.

It's made pretty clear that medical users will not have their rights stripped. Please read the prop in full, and read 215, you should know your own rights.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 13, 2010)

mccumcumber said:


> True. But everyone that matters does.
> Furthermore, this was said a while ago, but I'm not too lazy to get my card... I have it. And I'm still for prop 19. I want my friends that are too lazy to get their cards to be able to grow with me


Do you even have a real medical condition? That's the problem I have with MMJ, people abuse it because it's the only way they can legally get marijuana. Then Prop 19 comes around and people are all pissed about it. Are you serious Californians?

I'm glad you're for Prop 19. I bet more people would support it if doctors wouldn't give a MMJ Card to everyone under the sun.


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 14, 2010)

No I do not have a medical condition, I just got tired of buying weed and I wanted to grow without getting arrested.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 14, 2010)

mccumcumber said:


> No I do not have a medical condition, I just got tired of buying weed and I wanted to grow without getting arrested.


No offense to you, but that is exactly what's wrong with MMJ. It's so fucking easy to get on it no one even cares about doing it the right way because you can just get a mmj card and grow an ass ton more than you can with prop 19. Selfish, not everyone wants to bend the laws to fit themselves. Good job again for voting yes.


----------



## mrFancyPlants (Oct 14, 2010)

You're not from California, so I'm going to assume you either live in a state with no MMJ laws, or one that mistakenly applies MMJ only to cancer and AIDS patients.

California isn't like that. Here we can get a rec for any condition for which MMJ helps out. Sometimes I have trouble sleeping, and sometimes I get aches and pains. MMJ helps me with those - just like OTC medicines like sominex or aspirin do. I would venture a guess that all Californians are eligible for MMJ under our permissive rules. 

You can call that a scam, but I don't see it that way. The only scam is that I need a doctor's rec since MMJ is safer than almost any OTC medicine. MMJ should be OTC medicine, and while 19 doesn't really do that it does come close enough for my needs. So - 'Yes on 19', but please don't call CA's MMJ program a scam. It's not.

I would admit that a lot of the voters who passed 215 didn't know this, and probably had cancer and AIDS patients in mind when they voted 'yes', but that's a separate issue. They just couldn't be bothered to read the damn bill(fine by me!).


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't recall ever calling it a scam.


----------

